# Daily money



## Zoefox (Sep 20, 2012)

I am planning on getting a working visa and travelling Australia for a year but I don't know how much to budget for. I am also worried that I haven't saved enough and I will run out of money. In general, how much money will i need a day for food, drink and to stay in a hostel etc? Providing I get work I am hoping that running out of money will not be an issue! 
Thanks


----------



## HanahK (Oct 1, 2012)

Where abouts are you planning on staying whilst working? city? small town? etc. Hostels vary greatly from place to place, as do other living costs. But when I was in Sydney I was paying $110 a week at Balmain Backpackers, and because I was cooking my own meals (not eating out or takeaways) I was spending probably about $60 per week on food, although this was for fairly basic meals (pastas, etc).


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Zoefox said:


> I am planning on getting a working visa and travelling Australia for a year but I don't know how much to budget for. I am also worried that I haven't saved enough and I will run out of money. In general, how much money will i need a day for food, drink and to stay in a hostel etc? Providing I get work I am hoping that running out of money will not be an issue!
> Thanks


Reasonable cost for a living, fun experience will be about $100 per day.
$36,500.....

You can pare that down by living rough and eating badly.....and maybe not enjoying the trip....

Easy enough to get work if you really want work....just keep walking until you get a job - never give up!

Then you can top up your savings for a real, fun time.

Good luck.


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

Or maybe you can just visit Australia for a month and not to worry about work and stress yourself because of that. Try to enjoy your trip and savor every bit of it. Australia is a wonderful country to visit!


----------

